# Indian hair recipes



## empericalbeauty (Oct 3, 2007)

I went to an indian grocery store today and I stumbled across; Coconut oil infused with Henna, Amla, Lemon and some other really good stuff.

I also bought Amla powder, and rose leaf powder.

Now here is where I am really lost.

WTF is *rose leaf powder*? I know a lot of you are thinking "then why the **** did you buy it then"..but I was curious. Looks like something my skin/hair will drink up.

Has anyone ever heard of this? used it? Know what it might be good for?


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 4, 2007)

Does it work to absorb oil or something? Google it, maybe?


----------



## magosienne (Oct 4, 2007)

apparently you can use it for cooking, and i found a face mask recipe :

mix a good teaspoon of rose leaves powder with floral (or just tap) water until it makes a paste. apply it on your face and wait for 20 minutes. rinse with water and moisturize. apparently it helps rejunevating the skin, and making disappear redness and pimples.

now i have to buy rose leaves powder lol !

and actually, i also buy sometimes stuff that looks good without really knowing how i can use it.


----------



## Nox (Oct 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I went to an indian grocery store today and I stumbled across; Coconut oil infused with Henna, Amla, Lemon and some other really good stuff. I have this too. I forgot which brand this is, but I always have it shipped to me from an online friend in India.


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 4, 2007)

My Best Friend uses the coconut oil henna, she loves it.


----------



## coco-nut (Oct 5, 2007)

Rose leaf powder might be dried rose petals' powder. I am just guessing.


----------



## nics1972 (Oct 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *coco-nut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Rose leaf powder might be dried rose petals' powder. I am just guessing. It is. Good guess. Apparently, dries rose petals have soothing properties. The most common use is for calming stomach acid. It is also used for beauty/complexion purposes (as mentioned in an earlier post). As for its uses where hair goes, I dont know..


----------

